# [Wet Thumb Forum]-What the.....?



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Check this out. I dont know if its serious, but its VERY wrong either way.

http://www.bonsaikitten.com/


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

Man I hope that is just a joke, cause is just sick.


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Did you see the Feline Reticulator Device?

And the one in the G4 cube? Never mind that they at first suggest using the human infant, a female one of course.......

These are people with a weird combination of too much free time, web know-how and sick humor. 

There used to be a Barbie Bondage site, but it got taken down after Mattel brought litigation. It was supposed to come back with the cheap knockoff doll from China, but unfortunately, never did.

Relax, folks! If you've ever had a kitten, you'll know that they have a propensity to wedge themselves into impossibly odd containers! When I was a kid, we had a kitten who managed to get into the glass picture tube of an old 1950's television cabinet that was in our basement. I looked up to see her mewing at me from "inside" the television. It took awhile for my mom to figure out what was going on when I ran upstairs and insisted that Snowflake the kitten was "on" TV...... We put out food and water, and turned the cabinet so that the back of the tube (through which she must have squeezed herself) was facing the light, which we left on. Overnight she figured out how to come back OUT of the tube (thank goodness!). Kittens are notorious for getting into and sleeping in shoes, bowls, hats and just about any crevice they can wedge themselves into.

-Jane


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

BONSAI KITTENS! I love bonsai kittens! I have three myself. It's a little tricky to feed them though. They look just dandy on top of my fish tanks. I tried making a bonsai dog once, but it barked too much so I'm currently in the process of trying to create bonsai fish. I'm thinking of starting with something really flexible like some kind of eel or loach.

-ricardo


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

I don't know, Ricardo.... you're going to have to find something with really big eyes, for that "cute" look! I'd start with a B. sidthimunki, as they have a good eyeball-to-head size ratio, like those doe-eyed children paintings done on black velvet. 

How about a Bonsai Baby Alligator? Now THERE is something that would be unique!
-J.


----------

